# My new Q3 arrived!



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

I placed an order for the 2016 Q3 the moment ordering opened up in April, and it finally arrived last week. First one at the dealership. I absolutely love it so far, and the Hainan Blue color is so crazy bright and vibrant in person. It is really difficult to capture in a photo, however. The new LED headlights are so bright, too. 

My order is:
2016 Audi Q3 Prestige
Hainan Blue/Black
Sport Package
Black Headliner

The only thing I decided against was the wood because I thought it'd clash with the bright blue. I kind of wish I'd gone with the Rock Grey interior, but it was a new color and I couldn't find any decent pics of it before the order locked.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup: That color looks great. Throw up some interior shots! I still havent had a chance to see one of these in person.


----------



## calibro101 (Jul 15, 2015)

looks great!


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

nice!
we also ordered the same color but rock grey interior. 

im curious, is there a lag to start from a dead stop?


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

949 said:


> nice!
> we also ordered the same color but rock grey interior.
> 
> im curious, is there a lag to start from a dead stop?


Congrats! I've now seen the rock grey, and I really like it! Still wish I went with it, actually. Haha. I haven't noticed a lag. I think that impression for me, however, has a lot of that has to do with the fact that the Q3 uses a traditional automatic instead of a DSG like my CC that has the same engine, which definitely has a lag.


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

calibro101 said:


> looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup: That color looks great. Throw up some interior shots! I still havent had a chance to see one of these in person.


I love it! It get a lot of looks and comments because it is SO bright in person. I'll get some interior pics up soon. The updates inside are minimal, but make it seem a little more upscale than before thanks to the use of more alu-optic trim and a splash of piano black here and there.


----------

